# Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen



## Karpfenchamp (14. April 2005)

Hi Leute#h 
ich will mir bis zum Hochsommer einen kleinen Räucherofen der eine kleine Räuchertonne selber bauen.#6 Der Materialwert dürfte nur sehr niedrig sein oder die Teile leicht zu besorgen. Und der Bau sollte auch nicht zu kompliziert sein. Man sollte mit Spänen räuchern wenn es geht. Es muss nicht viel reinpassen. 2-3 bis zu 45cm lange forellen sollten schon rein passen. Aale würde ich dann in Stücken schneiden. Wie soll ich den bauen und aus was? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für Antworten falls welche kommen#6 #c


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (14. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Hi Karpfenchamp!
Ich hab genau das selbe vor, nur soll mein Ofen gemauert werden.
Ich hab mir die Infos alle aus unserer Bibliothek am Uni-Platz geholt, wenn du in den Rechnern im Bestand nach Stichwort "Räuchern" suchst findest du mindestens 2 Bücher die da echt gut sind. Die netten Frauen zeigen dir auch gerne wo die Regale stehen. Kostet allerdings 'nen Zehner als Jahresgebühr, aber lesen hat ja noch keinem geschadet und CD's und DVD's gibt es da auch!


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Am einfachsten geht es aus nem alten 200l Faß.
Bauanleitung kann ich dir gerne per mail zuschicken


----------



## muddyliz (15. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Oder aus nem alten Badeofen. Einfach Boden und Deckel rausschneiden. Geh doch mal zu nem Altmetall-Händler, da wirst du bestimmt fündig.


----------



## Trollvater (16. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

#h  #h Hallo Boardis!!   #h  #h  

Ich gebe Euch hier einen Super Tipp!!
Habe das Sonderangebot letzte Woche noch bei uns im OBI gesehen,allerdings für 10,00Euro

Zufällig kam ich dieser Tage bei OBI vorbei. Was sah ich dort im Ausgang als Billigangebot??  Einen Kugelgrill in sehr einfacher aber stabiler und zusammenklappbarer Ausführung für 9,70 €. Als ich Ihn so da stehen sah  Sah ich,( Ich bin Räucherspezi ) das es wohl kaum einen Grill!! gibt der so sehr geeignet ist als Räuchergerät auch auf Reisen verwendet zu werden!! Da er sehr klein und Kompakt ist. Meinem prüfenden Blick blieb nicht verborgen, das eine kleine Änderung der klappbaren Stützfüße (man muss die Füße nach bearbeiten die ursprüngliche Form der Füße einfach ändern, nachbiegen "begradigen") dadurch kommt der Grill / Räuchertonne ca. 4 cm höher und man kann als Befeuerung des Gerätes wirklich Spitzenmäßig einen kleinen Campinggasbrenner verwenden. Da mich meine Einschätzung nicht trog, habe ich nach Änderung und Zusammenbau des Gerätes Gestern Abend noch 3 Heringe und einen Seelachs zur Probe Geräuchert. Das Ergebnis war dermaßen Überzeugend das ich Euch das unbedingt mitteilen musste.
Anmerkung: Es ist nur sehr wenig Energie nötig um den Ofen/Räucherkugel auf gute Räuchertemp. zu bringen. Der Ofen muss wie in der Beschreibung angegeben mont. werden ,lediglich die untere Glocke für die Luftreglung" und den zugeh. Schiebemechanismus kann komplett weggelassen werden. Ich besitze mehrere Räuchergeräte aber dieses Gerät ist so handlich das ich es demnächst auf Touren nach Norwegen mitnehmen!! Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die leckeren Makrelen und Co die ich im August in Norwegen damit Räuchern werde Guten Appetit Rezepte von mir sind in Rubrik Räuchern " zu finden.  
Anhang: Auf dem 1. Bild seht Ihr die Bögen in den Ständern.Diese müßten begradigt werden. Der Metalltopf in der Mitte des Bildes ist nicht im Lieferumfang ,den habe ich für das Räuchermehl hinzugefügt.Zum Zweck der Räuchermehl Aufname würde auch eine Metallschälchen oder ähnliches reichen.Überigens Regelt sich das mit dem Räuchermehl ganz von alleie ,man braucht es nicht extra anstecken! Es entzündet sich zum richtigen Zeitpunkt von selbst!!!

Bilder findest Du unter Trollvater ,habe den Bericht mit Bildern schon mal eingestellt!!!!!!  Gruß Trollvater   |wavey:  |wavey:   

[IMG]     
__________________


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Schön Trollvater und ihr anderen auch. Ich denke ich werde einen grill nehmen. Ich bin auch für anderes offen


----------



## Alf Stone (28. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

@Trollvater
Ich brauch sowas auch für den Sommer. Ich sehe aber leider deine Bilder nicht mehr!
Vielleicht kannste sie nochmal einstellen.
Danke!


----------



## Trollvater (29. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Hallo Boardi  ! #h 
Schick mir Deine Email Adresse und ich schicke Dir alle Fotos !!
3-4 Antworten über Dein jetziges Schreiben ist für mich mein Artikel noch mit Bildern komplett zu sehen in diesem Forum!!Schau noch mal nach oben!!Überigens haben einige meiner Freunde und Boardis meinen Tip umgesetzt.Mit dem Erfolg ,das Sie obwohl oft andere Räuchergeräte vorhanden sind,nur noch mit diesem Gerät Arbeiten.Anders als bei größeren Geräten ist dieser Räucherofen sehrrrrrr schnell auf Temperatur und das macht Ihn so unübertroffen schnell.Auch Aale gelingen sehr gut in Ihm.Was auch wichtig ist,die eingelegten Fische hat man immer unter kontrolle da sie in einer Lage auf dem Gitter liegen,und nicht Doppelstöckig wie bei denTischgeräten.Der geräucherte Fisch ist nicht wabbelig und Feucht wie es oft in einem Tischgerät vorkommt ,sondern fest und Astrein eingefärbt.  #6 
Gruß


----------



## Alf Stone (29. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Hallo Trollvater,
meine E-Mail schick ich dir zu. Leider sehe ich die Bilder wirklich nicht. Kann auch am Mac liegen, die spinnen manchmal ein bißchen.


----------



## Alf Stone (29. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Ahh, stop, ich revidiere meine Aussage und behaupte das Gegenteil.
Ich bin erleuchtet, ich sehe die Bilder!


----------



## Ralf-H (29. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Moin,
das mit dem Kugelgrill kann ich nur bestätigen. Man braucht eigentlich noch nichtmal eine Gasflamme, ein paar Brocken glühende Holzkohle mit dem Spänepott drauf tuts auch.
Einfacher und leckerer geht nicht !!!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Trollvater (29. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Boardi !  #6  #6


----------



## Alf Stone (30. April 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Danke Trollvater für die Mail!
Ich probiere es aus und werde dann mal berichten wie es gelungen ist.


----------



## Tosch75 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

zack .. jetzt bin ich weg mir nen Kugelgrill besorgen! scheint ja echt gut zu gehen ... 

hast du den Grill von innen denn vom Lack befreit ? oder kann ich den dran lassen ? 

denn wenn ich den mit einem Gasbrenner betreibe, dann verbrennt doch auch der lack, oder ist der hitzebeständig ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Ich bin jetzt schon drauf und drann mir nen Kugelgrill zuzulegen. Mein normaler Grill hat keinen deckel


----------



## Kaschi (3. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Hiho
hat wer ahnung wie ein richtig gemauerter Räucherofen gebaut wird? die größe steht noch nicht genau fest soll aber ein "großer" werde. 
Mfg Kaschi


----------



## thomasfrankwhite (7. April 2013)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Könnte mir auch jemand so eine Anleitung zu einem 200l Faß schicken???


----------



## mig23 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Kleine/r Räucherofen/Räuchertonne selber bauen*

Guggst du hier -> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223258

Wer im Stande ist die Suchfunktion zu nutzen, ist klar im Vorteil !


----------

